# Something for "S" Community...........



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

This illustration is from the book,

How To Build And Operate A Model Railroad

By Marshall McClintock 
(circa 1955)

Even 55 years ago, people, "In The Know", appreciated "Craftsmanship!":laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


View attachment 3358


View attachment 3359


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL* Nice, Jim! You know, at lunch, I visited an antique toy store about 20 minutes from here to look for some AF stuff. After going through the whole place, I found one car...not AF, but S scale...the load of pipe incomplete and with a $50 price tag on it. On the other hand, there were tons of that "L" brand O gauge and HO trains. I'm puzzled: I wonder why so many of their owners want to part with them?


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Probably because people grow up and stop playing with toys!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

BTW Len, the paperback is "Loaded" with info on building and setting up a layout! Lot's of layout for up to a 4'x8' sheet of plywood. Wiring all your accessories. It's really been a fun read, and informative!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Sounds good, Jim! I've tried reading some of those old ones and found them to be a riot. Things like "To look realistic, your model railroad track should have a good roadbed. This can easily be created by taking strips of 2 1/2" x 1/2" lumber and carefully sawing the edges on a 60-degree angle to get just the right appearance." It went on to suggest that, by using small nails to attach it to the family ping-pong table, it could easily be removed without damaging the surface of the table.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey! You read my book!


----------

